# People selling used cycle shorts



## Welsh wheels (25 Sep 2017)

I'm always seeing all over the internet people selling used cycle shorts. Just why? I can't think of anything worse than wearing a tight pair of shorts and knowing that some other bloke has also gone commando in them. Shudder. I know you can wash them but still....


----------



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I'm always seeing all over the internet people selling used cycle shorts. Just why? I can't think of anything worse than wearing a tight pair of shorts and knowing that some other bloke has also gone commando in them. Shudder. I know you can wash them but still....




With ya. I'd rather wear someone else's teeth.


----------



## Jason (25 Sep 2017)

as long as they are washed - and I would run them through the machine again, just for good measure - what's the issue.
you do know that new shorts may have been tried on by someone in a shop before you right?


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Sep 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> as long as they are washed - and I would run them through the machine again, just for good measure - what's the issue.
> you do know that new shorts may have been tried on by someone in a shop before you right?


I'd be surprised if bike shops let people try on shorts commando if they're not going to buy.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (25 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I'd be surprised if bike shops let people try on shorts commando if they're not going to buy.


The local shop has a sign up to stop this but they don't come into the changing room with you.


----------



## Chris S (25 Sep 2017)

Perhaps they're aimed at the fetish market?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Sep 2017)

Don't even get me going on that. I can't tell you how many times I've bitten my tongue when seeing that here. Just once (IIRC) did I let slip. 
Selling second-hand underwear is just gross. Don't tell me to look away either. Just don't present it to me, please.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I'd be surprised if bike shops let people try on shorts commando if they're not going to buy.


Anyone with a sense of decency just won't try on a pair of short whilst swinging commando.


----------



## Brandane (25 Sep 2017)

I don't have a problem with people who sell used cycling shorts.
People who BUY used cycling shorts on the other hand ......


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

Same here, Shoes, Shorts, well anything really but those two are by far the worst ones.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I'd be surprised if bike shops let people try on shorts commando if they're not going to buy.


Plus what the eye/brain doesn't know etc... But in full knowledge that someone else has had a usable life out of them, no thanks!


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Same here, Shoes, Shorts, well anything really but those two are by far the worst ones.



What's wrong with 2nd hand shoes or boots? I paid £35 for a smart pair of shoes and I subsequently saw the same model for rather more than £400 in a Jermyn St window. Am wearing them now as it happens.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2017)

Do you lot only sleep with virgins?!


----------



## Boopop (25 Sep 2017)

"Eww it touched someone's private parts 5 wash cycles ago, I'm not wearing that!".

Seriously, I don't get it. You do all realise how much bacteria we come in to contact with every day right? Plus the fact that the clue's in the name when it comes to a washing machine? They wash!  If you don't trust them to clean someone else's shorts why do you trust them to clean your own underwear? Or do you always assume your own underwear is at least a little bit dirty even after it's been in the wash?


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

I've sold a virtually as new pair of winter bib tights. Just a tad too small, bizarely on the calf rather than round the middle. Chap got a bargain for a virtually new item and I got half my money back. Some of yoy squeamish types need a sense of proportion or OCD therapy even


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Sep 2017)

No, just No.


----------



## User6179 (25 Sep 2017)

I am open to offers on these, they come with a flame motif



Spoiler: Filthy skidmark alert


----------



## Brandane (25 Sep 2017)

Boopop said:


> Or do you always assume your own underwear is at least a little bit dirty even after it's been in the wash?


Yes; because it is - but it's my own dirt so no big deal. Have a read at THIS if you need convincing.


----------



## winjim (25 Sep 2017)




----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

What about used bedsheets ?


No.

Never stayed in a hotel then?


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It may just be my insane, extreme wealth, but cycling shorts just aren't expensive enough for me to want to buy second hand. They're what, £20 or £30 at Decathlon.



posh windproof winter drawers can be close to £200.


----------



## GilesM (25 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I'm always seeing all over the internet people selling used cycle shorts. Just why? I can't think of anything worse than wearing a tight pair of shorts and knowing that some other bloke has also gone commando in them. Shudder. I know you can wash them but still....



It's just wrong, and should be illegal, the padding must be a huge bacteria store, you can't even wash them in proper aggressive detergent, and super hot temperatures.


----------



## GilesM (25 Sep 2017)

Profpointy said:


> What about used bedsheets ?
> 
> 
> No.
> ...



The sheets are usually washed at 60deg C and in some pretty strong detergents, however, even knowing that, I spend alot of my life in Hotels, and prefer not to think about it. But used cycling shorts, the wrongness is in a league of it's own.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Sep 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrWjPCuyJ8g


OH, NSFW.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

GilesM said:


> The sheets are usually washed at 60deg C and in some pretty strong detergents, however, even knowing that, I spend alot of my life in Hotels, and prefer not to think about it. But used cycling shorts, the wrongness is in a league of it's own.




People get up to all sorts of things in hotel beds, or so I'm told. Much more than merely riding a bike, though riding may be involved


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I'm always seeing all over the internet people selling used cycle shorts. Just why? I can't think of anything worse than wearing a tight pair of shorts and knowing that some other bloke has also gone commando in them. Shudder. I know you can wash them but still....



I am deducing from this that used condoms also aren't on your shopping list?


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> I am deducing from this that used condoms also aren't on your shopping list?



Isn't there the story of the Sargent of the Black Watch bring a condom in for repair. He was told it could be repaired for one and six but he could have a new one for half a crown. He said he'd have to think about it. 

He returned the next day "the regiment will have it repaired"


----------



## GilesM (25 Sep 2017)

Profpointy said:


> People get up to all sorts of things in hotel beds, or so I'm told. Much more than merely riding a bike, though riding may be involved



I'm sure you're right, but to be honest, it's things like arm chairs and sofas, stuff that doesn't get washed that I worry the most about when I'm in a hotel.


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> I am deducing from this that used condoms also aren't on your shopping list?


Dont' worry we won't judge you for that. But perhaps you might consider getting help.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

I think @Profpointy duff protest too much!

Seriously each to their own, maybe its how much I sweat in my bibs that put me off, but I am just bit squeamish about it. I hate public toilets for the same reasons really. Plus take a look at those to see mist blokes level of cleanliness!


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> I think @Profpointy duff protest too much!
> 
> Seriously each to their own, maybe its how much I sweat in my bibs that put me off, but I am just bit squeamish about it. I hate public toilets for the same reasons really. Plus take a look at those to see mist blokes level of cleanliness!



to be fair, I've not bought 2nd hand cycle shorts/longs, but wouldn't be bothered if they were nearly new for (say) half price


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

In someway I am a little envious of people who do not give a feck. My mate who is ex-army doesn't give a shoot about anything like this. My sheltered up bringing I suppose!

Plus what if the seller has fingernails like this what the fack are the shorts holding for me?!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Sep 2017)

I know someone from another forum who advertised a pair or once/twice worn cycling shorts. He was sent a private message enquiring as to whether they were washed. Oh yes, was his reply.

He was offered more than the BIN price to, umm, "unwash" them. There are all sorts out there.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> In someway I am a little envious of people who do not give a feck. My mate who is ex-army doesn't give a shoot about anything like this. My sheltered up bringing I suppose!
> 
> Plus what if the seller has fingernails like this what the fack are the shorts holding for me?!
> 
> View attachment 375371



All that fellow needs to do is make some pastry


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Sep 2017)

Low Gear Guy said:


> The local shop has a sign up to stop this but they don't come into the changing room with you.


That would make for an interesting advert. Person with experience in voyuerism wanted for supervising changing rooms.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Sep 2017)

Profpointy said:


> What about used bedsheets ?
> 
> 
> No.
> ...





ColinJ said:


> Do you lot only sleep with virgins?!



There are benefits in sleeping in a hotel or with someone that generally balance out the risks.

I personally don't get the same benefits from saving a couple of pounds by wearing someone else's shorts.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

Profpointy said:


> All that fellow needs to do is make some pastry



LOL I once ordered a Bacon Sarnie form one of those roadside places many moons ago and when I noticed the blokes fingernails were grubby (not as bad as that) plant is hand in the blokes before Sarnie to cut it I upped sticks and left


----------



## albion (25 Sep 2017)

*Have you seen the cost of Fecal microbiota transplants these days?*


----------



## Mugshot (25 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> LOL I once ordered a Bacon Sarnie form one of those roadside places many moons ago and when I noticed the blokes fingernails were grubby (not as bad as that) plant is hand in the blokes before Sarnie to cut it I upped sticks and left


You've just reminded me, place I used to work had a burger van on the car park which I used on a semi regular basis, I was in the gents the one day washing my hands having used the urinal when the burger vans chef came out of one of the traps, gave me a nod in the mirror and went straight back out to work.

Edited for being a nob.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

Mugshot said:


> You've just reminded me, place I used to work had a burger van on the car park which I used on a semi regular basis, I was in the gents the one day washing my hands having used the urinal when the burger vans chef came out of one of the traps, gave me a *nob* in the mirror and went straight back out to work.


Not sure if that is a local colloquialism or something else :-)


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2017)

Mugshot said:


> You've just reminded me, place I used to work had a burger van on the car park which I used on a semi regular basis, I was in the gents the one day washing my hands having used the urinal when the burger vans chef came out of one of the traps, gave me a nob in the mirror and went straight back out to work.


There are some spelling mistakes which I enjoy reading.


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Sep 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Isn't there the story of the Sargent of the Black Watch bring a condom in for repair. He was told it could be repaired for one and six but he could have a new one for half a crown. He said he'd have to think about it.
> 
> He returned the next day "the regiment will have it repaired"


I think this should be in the "any good jokes lately" thread...........oh maybe not.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Not sure if that is a local colloquialism or something else :-)





Crackle said:


> There are some spelling mistakes which I enjoy reading.



 Good gracious me!! Corrected.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> I hate public toilets for the same reasons really. Plus take a look at those to see mist blokes level of cleanliness!


Don't fret about it


----------



## winjim (25 Sep 2017)

There is a thriving market in pre-loved cloth nappies, you know...


----------



## User33236 (25 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I know someone from another forum who advertised a pair or once/twice worn cycling shorts. He was sent a private message enquiring as to whether they were washed. Oh yes, was his reply.
> 
> He was offered more than the BIN price to, umm, "unwash" them. There are all sorts out there.


There are indeed. I once met a woman who took great pride in telling me about her service of buying knickers of the clients choice and wearing them for a day or two before selling them to said client at a significantly inflated price! 

She did however have major objections at buying 2nd hand clothes of any sort for herself.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Sep 2017)

User33236 said:


> There are indeed. I once met a woman who took great pride in telling me about her service of buying knickers of the clients choice and wearing them for a day or two before selling them to said client at a significantly inflated price!
> 
> She did however have major objections at buying 2nd hand clothes of any sort for herself.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

Food hygiene is another thing and I can be quite picky. I walked out of a queue at the cheese counter after spotting the cheese guy alternately handling cheese and raw bacon. At the risk of being non-PC he was an unpleastantly greasy fat bloke who didn't look especially clean to start with. I would wash my hands after handling raw meat even in the privacy of my own kitchen.


----------



## Venod (25 Sep 2017)

I wear some used shorts that I received off a member of this forum (dellzeqq ? is he still a member?) in exchange for a charity donation, they have served me well, whats not to like ? I never doubted his cleanliness.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> There are some spelling mistakes which I enjoy reading.



Sure that was a spelling mistake?


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Sure that was a spelling mistake?


Over to Mugshot....


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2017)

I once bought some ex-MOD long johns on eBay. They were very good but had a strange orange stain on them. It looked more like some kind of oil than anything more biological.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I once bought some ex-MOD long johns on eBay. They were very good but had a strange orange stain on them. It looked more like some kind of oil than anything more biological.



The bromide in the tea makes your, er, juices turn orange.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Over to Mugshot....



Ok ok,just joshing.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Sep 2017)

I'd certainly wear used shorts if they were in very good nick, and if they were a good bargain. They are washable after all.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Sep 2017)

For those who don't mind. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/clothing-and-bike-gps-clearout-and-more.224058/#post-4968949
At least in this one you can inspect the chamois.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Sep 2017)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 375388


My Japanese doesn't extend beyond Sushi, but is that what I think it is? Don't answer, I don't want to know.


----------



## Alan O (25 Sep 2017)

It's funny the way we react to things like this. I remember a TV programme a few years ago that discussed an experiment about something similar. It had volunteers putting on a used pullover that had been properly washed and was spotlessly clean. Those who were happy to wear it were then told when they had it on that it belonged to serial killer Fred West (though it didn't actually). I can't remember how many, but a sizeable proportion of people reacted with revulsion and tore it off.

In many things I think I'm pretty rational, but the idea of wearing used cycling shorts really does gross me out, even if I was sure they were properly cleaned and decontaminated. In fact, I wouldn't even wear a rented suit because I know some other bloke has had his tackle inside the trousers. (And don't get me started on used-underwear fetishism - that seriously creeps me out.)

But on the other hand (well, foot), I'm happy to wear second hand shoes. In fact, I have about half a dozen pairs of very nice vintage shoes (everyday ones, not cycling ones) that I got second hand, and I have no problem at all with those.


----------



## User33236 (25 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> .... on the other hand (well, foot), I'm happy to wear second hand shoes. In fact, I have about half a dozen pairs of very nice vintage shoes (everyday ones, not cycling ones) that I got second hand, and I have no problem at all with those.


I suppose, unlike a lot of other items of clothing, shoes don't come into direct contact with your skin. 

My only concern with 2nd hand shoes is that the wear pattern would be incompatible with my own walking style and cause issues


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2017)

Do all you delicate souls have a problem with hotel sheets too? Do you build elaborate nests on lavatory seats?


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Do all you delicate souls have a problem with hotel sheets too? Do you build elaborate nests on lavatory seats?


Hotel sheets are unlikely to have been tightly wrapped around a bloke's genitalia.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Hotel sheets are unlikely to have been tightly wrapped around a bloke's genitalia.


You should broaden your browsing habits....


----------



## User33236 (25 Sep 2017)

User46386 said:


> I dont know about that, a lot of people just wear the shoe without any socks. I dont wear socks at all in the summer.


Each to their own. As I say I wouldn't buy second hand shoes for reasons other than hygiene anyway.


----------



## Alan O (25 Sep 2017)

User33236 said:


> My only concern with 2nd hand shoes is that the wear pattern would be incompatible with my own walking style and cause issues


Yes, I've only bought second ones with very little wear.



slowmotion said:


> Do you build elaborate nests on lavatory seats?


Just stand on the seat and squat.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Do all you delicate souls have a problem with hotel sheets too? Do you build elaborate nests on lavatory seats?


Easy, doesn't really comply with my Eco Warrior credentials but when needs must... As for Hotels the best advice I can give anyone is to whip off the top cover/blanket/thingy!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Easy, doesn't really comply with my Eco Warrior credentials but when needs must... As for Hotels the best advice I can give anyone is to whip off the top cover/blanket/thingy!
> 
> View attachment 375417


That belongs in Tate Modern!


----------



## J1888 (25 Sep 2017)

Good grief no


----------



## Mugshot (25 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Over to Mugshot....


A gentleman never tells


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> It's funny the way we react to things like this. I remember a TV programme a few years ago that discussed an experiment about something similar. It had volunteers putting on a used pullover that had been properly washed and was spotlessly clean. Those who were happy to wear it were then told when they had it on that it belonged to serial killer Fred West (though it didn't actually). I can't remember how many, but a sizeable proportion of people reacted with revulsion and tore it off.
> 
> In many things I think I'm pretty rational, but the idea of wearing used cycling shorts really does gross me out, even if I was sure they were properly cleaned and decontaminated. In fact, I wouldn't even wear a rented suit because I know some other bloke has had his tackle inside the trousers. (And don't get me started on used-underwear fetishism - that seriously creeps me out.)
> 
> But on the other hand (well, foot), I'm happy to wear second hand shoes. In fact, I have about half a dozen pairs of very nice vintage shoes (everyday ones, not cycling ones) that I got second hand, and I have no problem at all with those.



Being the great Dad I am I make up little nonsense nursery rhymes and songs which I sing to the kids. Mrs D disapproved heartily when I came up with...

Daddy is the best,
Better than the rest,
He's much nicer than Fred West,
You can put it too the test.

I thought it was pretty good myself.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> Just stand on the seat and squat.


But that's against the rules...


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2017)

On a serious note, I know it is not just me. On my small industrial estate there are two toilets. I refuse to use them for a wee. Anytime after 8am to 6pm you get a loverly mixed aroma of Le Glade Air De PooFreshener its so strong you can taste it. Then you have to look down at the mess inside the bowl. Honestly these are not even anonymous toilets its a small estate less than 15 people I am gobsmacked how people leave them. Toilets cleaned twice a day. I could maybe live with the poo but not the Glade as well! Two out of three people who work with me who won't wee outside near the woods, have a box of latex gloves to go in there and they all say they come out feeling like they need a bath and can taste the Air Freshener!! No thanks. Just an example of human kind. Worst still our main source of drinking water is supposed to be in there lol no fecking way Jose.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2017)

People buy and wear cycle shorts?


----------



## Cycleops (25 Sep 2017)

@Fnaar tells me that Miss Goodbody is doing a roaring trade selling her old cycling shorts online.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> My Japanese doesn't extend beyond Sushi, but is that what I think it is? Don't answer, I don't want to know.


'Snickers!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2017)

Spookily enough, I just ordered 13 handkerchiefs from Amazon for £5.95, and I didn't bother to check if they were "pre-owned".


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> It's funny the way we react to things like this.



Not really, its perfectly normal. Revulsion is a universal trait, and evolutionarily necessary. The people who aren't revolted by the mere thought of someone else's poo and wee pads (underpants) are the ones who will likely die in the next bum plague. Probably still grinning about how irrational everyone else is as their lower intestine strangles their heart.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Not really, its perfectly normal. Revulsion is a universal trait, and evolutionarily necessary. The people who aren't revolted by the mere thought of someone else's poo and wee pads (underpants) are the ones who will likely die in the next bum plague. Probably still grinning about how irrational everyone else is as their lower intestine strangles their heart.


Not so! By denying themselves exposure to infections and microbes from an early age by sitting on their laughable nests, and neurotically spraying their hands (and the rest) with expensive and useless, "anti-bacterial" products, they doom themselves to hopelessly unprepared immune systems. Every trip abroad sees them locked in the hotel lavatory for days on end. It's pitiful really.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Not so! By denying themselves exposure to infections and microbes from an early age by sitting on their laughable nests, and neurotically spraying their hands (and the rest) with expensive and useless, "anti-bacterial" products, they doom themselves to a hopelessly unprepared immune systems. Every trip abroad sees them locked in the hotel lavatory for days on end. It's pitiful really.


I look forward to seeing you take a suitcase of used panties on your next holiday "for health reasons".


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I look forward to seeing you take a suitcase of used panties on your next holiday "for health reasons".


Not bad!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2017)

dan_bo said:


> With ya. I'd rather wear someone else's teeth.


That made me laugh,but also made me feel like . Wearing someone else's teeth is just so not right!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I'd be surprised if bike shops let people try on shorts commando if they're not going to buy.


Perhaps the shorts should come with advice, suggesting they should be washed before use,as someone might've had their Betty Swollocks in them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Sep 2017)

I don't ear shorts twice unless commuting,or wear for longer than required, definitely not buying second hand ones!


----------

